# ANYONE IN NY? LET ME KNOW



## dustin rodriguez (Sep 5, 2010)

THIS IS A NEW ONE, THE OTHER ANYONE IN NY IS OLD ALREADY. IF ANYONE HERE IS IN NY U CAN REPLY HERE. TODAY IS SEPTEMBER 8 2010.


----------



## Jaimee (Sep 10, 2010)

long island


----------



## dustin rodriguez (Sep 5, 2010)

Jaimee said:


> long island


hi jaimee, where in long island are you. im in queens. maybe we can talk about our probems about ibs to eachother. coming to queens anytime soon?


----------

